# Lombard Chainsaw



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

A man just brought in a Lombard AP420 Chainsaw. (I have never heard of Lombard) When you pull the rope it pumps oil out the exaust. The engine does not start. The plug is very fouled.

How does oil get from the oiler into the engine? If I need parts are they available for this saw? Where can I get the parts?

Thanks for all the help you give.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

History of Lombard below. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...f99fe3bf86b72e9588256c9b0075f817?OpenDocument


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

First check your fuel to make sure someone didn't fill the fuel tank with chain bar oil...My dad did that one  Most automatic oiling systems on chainsaws use engine vacuum or pressure to lubricate the chain based on the engine's RPMs I would start by disassembling the oiling system to see if something like a diaphragm is busted allowing oil to enter the crankcase. As for Lombard, i've never heard of them and im not sure where to get parts for them. Have a good one!


----------

